# Pregnancy test?



## Teilani (14 September 2007)

Hi, I am new to the forum so I hope I am not making any serious mistakes in this my first post!

I am looking to by a pregnancy test for my mare as I dont want her to have an ultrasound, since she is not handled so much yet.

I have seached the internet for Pregnamare tests, but the only once I can come up with are sold in US or Australia and they dont ship to other countries. At least I assume they dont since they didnt bother to answer my mail asking them about it. My local vet didnt know either.

Anyhow, does anyone know how I would go about bying a pregnancy test for my young mare so she doesnt have to have an ultrasound?

Annie


----------



## springfallstud (14 September 2007)

Hmm sorry cant help you there but what i would say is a pregnancy test will not tell you if she is carrying twin!!! how old is the mare if she isnt handled much??


----------



## clipertyplop (14 September 2007)

I'm not to sure how true it is but apparently a human pregnancy test like clear blue would give you a result, as it's the same hormone.  Maybe worth a try ?


----------



## severnmiles (14 September 2007)

Can't help with the test but I can't help thinking it wasn't a good idea to breed from an unhandleable mare!

When we used to have difficult mares at the stud they were doped for scanning.


----------



## AndyPandy (14 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm not to sure how true it is but apparently a human pregnancy test like clear blue would give you a result, as it's the same hormone.  Maybe worth a try ? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nope. Human hormones and equine hormones are structually different enough that the human pregnancy tests can throw false negatives and false positives. You might as well flip a coin.

One has to question why you would breed from a mare like this? Relying on a biochemical test as opposed to an ultrasound scan is a dangerous idea. The ultrasound can give you far more information.

There are urine-based tests available (depending on how far along this pregnancy is), but how are you going to get urine from a mare that is unhandled? Other ones rely on blood tests... again, how are you going to get them?

This sounds like a case of poor planning. At present, the mare and any possible foetuses (foeti?) are in possible danger. I suggest you start handling the mare as soon as possible, and get a blood test as an absolute minimum. A scan is pretty important too, because if she is carrying twins, the likelyhood of them both being delivered safely is fairly slim, and the probability of serious injury or death of the mare and/or foals is far too high for my liking!


----------



## clipertyplop (14 September 2007)

Thank you stand to be corrected    
	
	
		
		
	


	




   like i said didn't know how true is was       
	
	
		
		
	


	




      What about rhinoceros       worked for them on animal park


----------



## S_N (14 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
What about rhinoceros worked for them on animal park   
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL!!!!


----------



## Teilani (14 September 2007)

She is not unhandled to the point where she is shy to fetch in the field, and she is handled on a regular basis. And of course I had to load her and drive her in a trailer to get her to the stallion, and back, no problem. It is not a wild horse, but by my standards she goes as unhandled.

As far as worry about twins, I dont, this is so rare in Icelandic horses, particulary from a natural breeding compared to insemination.

I have however heard so many storeis about mares being injured during ultrasound that I would rather go with the other option. For her sake, and for mine.

So back to the orignal uestion does anyone know of anywhere in England or on the internet where you can buy Pregnamare tests deliverd to England? 

I have used it before, bought from Sweden, and it has worked just fine. Unfortunatly I cant get it that way anymore.


----------



## Damien (14 September 2007)

http://www.foalproof.co.uk/

as seen in the horse and hound.........


----------



## Teilani (14 September 2007)

Thank you!

I do have a blind spot dont I?

Found their American page just fine...


----------



## luckilotti (16 September 2007)

Wasnt there a UK company the other year selling 'home pregnancy test' for mares in one of the free horse ads?  either horse trader or equi-ads or something??


----------

